# Windows Explorer opens slow



## Raderick (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello.

We have a 2003 server here in which it would take 20-25 seconds loading My Computer or Control Panel. We did an ad-ware and spyware search but no help. We even had engineers take a look at it and he hasn't been of much help. I'm convinced it's something small, but for a server with 6GB of RAM, and programs seems to load just fine at normal speeds, it's a head scratcher.


----------

